# [mini-SÆ'S] Fondue à Lôzane



## J_K (6 Octobre 2007)

L'hiver approche, et avec cela, la (presque) traditionnelle fondue MacG! 

Je me propose pour organiser l'événement, et vous annonce la date du 21 décembre.
Cela va se passer à Lausanne, le bistrot n'est pas encore choisi, cela va dépendre du nombre de convives! :love:

En espérant vous y voir nombreux!


----------



## WebOliver (14 Octobre 2007)

Et y a o&#249; des fondues &#224; Lausanne? Genre?

Allez, allez! Dit dit!!!


----------



## J_K (16 Octobre 2007)

Ben y'a le choix!

- Pinte Besson
- Bavaria
- Café Romand
- Café de l'Evêché

Ce sont mes préférés et les plus mythiques! J'aimerais bien vous emmener à la Pinte Besson, mais ce n'est pas un grand bistrot, alors c'est si on est pas une légion!


----------



## Aurélie85 (16 Octobre 2007)

J_K a dit:


> J'aimerais bien vous emmener &#224; la Pinte Besson, mais ce n'est pas un grand bistrot, alors c'est si on est pas une l&#233;gion!


Nous emmener? Par la main pendant que t'y es... :mouais:


----------



## J_K (16 Octobre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Nous emmener? Par la main pendant que t'y es... :mouais:



Remarque: Quand on en voit certains avec leur TomTom, c'est presque nécessaire de les materner! 

Donc le terme est approprié, chère Aurélie! :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (16 Octobre 2007)

On a dit Fondue &#224; Lausanne, pas Tomme Poel&#233;e &#224; Lausanne.


----------



## J_K (16 Octobre 2007)

Chuut!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Novembre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Nous emmener? Par la main pendant que t'y es... :mouais:



Quelqu'un vient me chercher à Annemasse ? :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Novembre 2007)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Quelqu'un vient me chercher à Annemasse ? :love:


C'est où?


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2007)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Quelqu'un vient me chercher à Annemasse ? :love:



traverse le lac comme un grand


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Novembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> traverse le lac comme un grand




Le traverser, no problemo : j'ai le dernier modèle insubmersible de chez Renault.
C'est pour rentrer que ca devient délicat ... ou alors faut m'héberger ...
Une volontaire ?:love:


----------



## macinside (9 Novembre 2007)

surtout que les descentes de Lausanne sont pire qu'a Clermont


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Novembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> surtout que les descentes de Lausanne sont pire qu'a Clermont





Car plus dur sera la ch&#251;te*  ou la cuite !


* _faut vraiment queje change de taf !_


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2007)

Tiens tiens tiens tu passes dans le coin ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Novembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tiens tiens tiens tu passes dans le coin ?




Oui pour filer un coup de main aux lutins du père Noël


----------



## macinside (11 Novembre 2007)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Oui pour filer un coup de main aux lutins du père Noël



le pire ... c'est que c'est vrai :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Novembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> le pire ... c'est que c'est vrai :rateau:



Et encore je n'ai pas parlé de la mère Noël à Epagny :love:


----------



## macinside (18 Novembre 2007)

j'arrive :love:


----------



## J_K (18 Novembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> j'arrive :love:



Ça va faire mal, ça va faire très mal...   :love:


----------



## J_K (18 Novembre 2007)

Bon à voir, la date du 21.12 ne convainc pas tout le monde... Personnellment le 21 ou le 14, ça m'est égal! :love:

Mais si plus de monde préfère le 14, pas de soucis, on est flexible, on déplace, alors votons!

14 décembre
- J_K
-
-


21 décembre
- J_K
-
-


----------



## Lalla (19 Novembre 2007)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Le traverser, no problemo : j'ai le dernier modèle insubmersible de chez Renault.
> C'est pour rentrer que ca devient délicat ... ou alors faut m'héberger ...
> Une volontaire ?:love:



Balance tes ap, t'es en lice avec Mackie...


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2007)

Lalla a dit:


> Balance tes ap, t'es en lice avec Mackie...



saloperie de canard


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Novembre 2007)

Lalla a dit:


> Balance tes ap, t'es en lice avec Mackie...



A l'heure où je te parle j'ai déjà balancé le fute alors les ap ... 

Et puis face à Mackie, je m'incline.


----------



## Lalla (19 Novembre 2007)

Non c'est "******" de canard qu'on dit... 

ha mince, la censure... bon on se comprend...


----------



## Taho! (20 Novembre 2007)

*On retourne dans le fil ?*  :modo:


----------



## molgow (22 Novembre 2007)

Je ne suis disponible ni le 21.12 ni le 14.12. Si vous faites un autre soir, pourquoi pas!


----------



## Mitch (27 Novembre 2007)

Je m'étais inscrit et je ne me vois plus... j'en conclus qu'on ne veux pas de moi ....

au revoir


----------



## J_K (27 Novembre 2007)

Mitch a dit:


> Je m'étais inscrit et je ne me vois plus... j'en conclus qu'on ne veux pas de moi ....
> 
> au revoir



Mais non, pas du tout, d'ailleurs j'ai giclé aussi, c'est vBull qui fait des siennes, la date s'est changée en 30.11.99, étrange!


----------



## Taho! (27 Novembre 2007)

Ça a été signalé à benjamin, mais ce dernier semble débordé et il n'y a pas eu de retour à ce jour...


----------



## Taho! (27 Novembre 2007)

Mitch a dit:


> Je m'étais inscrit et je ne me vois plus... j'en conclus qu'on ne veux pas de moi ....
> 
> au revoir



Ni Alèm ni moi n'avons les pouvoirs pour modifier les listings dans Rendezvous. C'est plus un bug de vBull qu'une intention de nuire...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2007)

Finalement c'est quel date? A l'origine c'était le 21, je peux peut-être m'arranger pour ce jour-là. Sinon c'est cuit(-cui).


----------



## J_K (29 Novembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Finalement c'est quel date? A l'origine c'était le 21, je peux peut-être m'arranger pour ce jour-là. Sinon c'est cuit(-cui).



Perso cela m'est égal... Donc je vous laisse décider et je ferai avec...


----------



## Aurélie85 (29 Novembre 2007)

Super site pour accorder les cloches.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Novembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Finalement c'est quel date? A l'origine c'était le 21, je peux peut-être m'arranger pour ce jour-là. Sinon c'est cuit(-cui).



Pas possible le 21, cause séminaire la veille, donc je serais cuit :rateau:
Par contre le 14, et plus du côté de Genève là oui ! Quoi ? Comment çà c'est pas le sujet ? 




Aurélie85 a dit:


> Super site pour accorder les cloches.



Malheureuse !  Ne tente pas le sondeur qui sommeille !!!


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2007)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Malheureuse !  Ne tente pas le sondeur qui sommeille !!!



Ding-dong: c'est le sondeur: penche-toi en avant.  :love:



J_K a dit:


> Perso cela m'est égal... Donc je vous laisse décider et je ferai avec...



Ouais mais à un moment faut prendre une décision...   Pis comme t'as lancé le sujet.


----------



## Taho! (30 Novembre 2007)

*Quand on les enfants auront fini de jouer avec l'édition de vBull, on retournera dans le sujet ?*


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2007)

décider vous pour le 14 et je viens


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Décembre 2007)

Ramenez vous à Annemasse 
Voire même Genève


----------



## macaronique (11 Décembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> décider vous pour le 14 et je viens



Moi aussi


----------



## Aurélie85 (15 Décembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> décider vous pour le 14 et je viens


Tu t'es caché où? Je te vois pas.


----------



## zankou45 (26 Janvier 2008)

je pance cameme que je suppose que choasir ce ne pas possible encemoman ok
bye bye baby i love you gome back plizzzzzzzzzz


----------



## J_K (28 Janvier 2008)

Pardon?


----------

